# Enermax Platimax 1500 W



## crmaris (Jan 3, 2012)

The fight for the top spot in the 80PLUS Platinum category is raging, especially now that many OEMs started offering platinum units with over 1 kW capacity. At this time Enermax probably has the most complete Platinum series, called Platimax. Today we will test its strongest model which features monstrous 1500W capacity.

*Show full review*


----------



## EVERMAX (Jan 10, 2012)

*Enermax Platimax 1500W is only 230V Edition!!!*












Loose voltage regulation
High ripple at 5V
Not so strong 5VSB rail
Enermax Platimax 1500W (EPM1500EGT) is only 230V-ac Edition. (US and UK need 115V-ac)
Enermax Platimax 1500W (EPM1500EGT) haven't 80PLUS Certified! "PLATIMAX title is FAKE"
Ultra high price (260€ / 335US$)


I'm sorry for ENERMAX.


----------



## entropy13 (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah, it's a shame that certain countries are still sticking with lower values. It's like the AC v. DC battle, except it's taking longer and one side is quite stubborn while the other doesn't really care since they're the one that is more efficient anyway.


----------



## radrok (Jan 10, 2012)

It's better to use a couple of PSUs if you need over 1KW, Seasonic Platinum series is the best out there ATM, ofc the price will be higher with 2 PSUs but if you are going to run a Quad setup there is no problem


----------



## crmaris (Jan 10, 2012)

If it was sold in the US most likely its price would be lower than EU. Most of the times hardware is more expensive in the EU zone. 

Also UK has 230VAC just different power socket. Finally I mention in the article that this unit is not 80 Plus certified because the 80 Plus organization certifies *desktop* PSUs only with 115VAC and not 230VAC. However judging from the results with 230VAC (where efficiency is 1-1.5% higher than with 115VAC) this unit could not hit Platinum in real life scenarios (80 Plus tests at 23C).


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 10, 2012)

I think Enermax has bitten off bit more then they can chew. As usually..

Pretty much all mobos that need more than 1kW (if there are any) can take two PSUs and buying 2x 1000W SeaSonics would be probably better idea..

Enermax reminds me old muscle cars, just much less beautiful.


----------



## Frick (Jan 10, 2012)

Mescalamba said:


> I think Enermax has bitten off bit more then they can chew. As usually..
> 
> Pretty much all mobos that need more than 1kW (if there are any) can take two PSUs and buying 2x 1000W SeaSonics would be probably better idea..



Why would that be a better idea? Also Enermax gets high scores everywhere, so I don't really see why people are complaining.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jan 10, 2012)

I just love the reviews by "crmaris"...  Best on the Web!


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 10, 2012)

Frick said:


> Why would that be a better idea? Also Enermax gets high scores everywhere, so I don't really see why people are complaining.



If you take a look on pure technical point of view, theres nothing that would allow Enermax to ask prices they do. Sometimes I suspect Enermax that they bribe reviewers. Cause frankly, their PSU are nothing special and generaly not much suitable for OC.

Btw. one of my stores has failure %.

Very cheap 500W from Seasonic (Seasonic SS-500ET-F3) has failure rate of 1,93% then similary priced Enermax (Enermax NAXN 500W) has failure rate of 4,76%. Not much different in higher wattage and Seasonic has sometimes under 1%.

Those % count only if they sell enough PSUs and its calculated quite fair. Tho they stopped selling some PSUs cause manufacturers werent exactly happy from them publicing failure rates.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 10, 2012)

jsfitz54 said:


> I just love the reviews by "crmaris"...  Best on the Web!



+1

Very thorough reviews of PSU and very informative. Super high value for OCers (me included).


----------



## crmaris (Jan 11, 2012)

Mescalamba said:


> If you take a look on pure technical point of view, theres nothing that would allow Enermax to ask prices they do. Sometimes I suspect Enermax that they bribe reviewers. Cause frankly, their PSU are nothing special and generaly not much suitable for OC.
> 
> Btw. one of my stores has failure %.
> 
> ...



The thing with Enermax is that they make their PSUs by their own and sell them mostly under their brand. This leads to higher prices since they do not sell almost anything through OEM channels.

Also the platform that the MaxRevo/Platimax units utilize is really unique and with some more tuning has great potential. With the ultra quality parts that this platform uses a part of the high price is also justified.

The Enermax NAXN series is not made by Enermax but by Sirfa. Also Seasonic is one of the best OEMs along with Delta so when you compare Sirfa-Seasonic then the result is pretty obvious.


----------



## Mescalamba (Jan 11, 2012)

crmaris said:


> The thing with Enermax is that they make their PSUs by their own and sell them mostly under their brand. This leads to higher prices since they do not sell almost anything through OEM channels.
> 
> Also the platform that the MaxRevo/Platimax units utilize is really unique and with some more tuning has great potential. With the ultra quality parts that this platform uses a part of the high price is also justified.
> 
> The Enermax NAXN series is not made by Enermax but by Sirfa. Also Seasonic is one of the best OEMs along with Delta so when you compare Sirfa-Seasonic then the result is pretty obvious.



Ah, that explains a lot. Didnt knew Enermax is outside OEM business, though they do some too. Well now Im a tiny bit more informed. Thank you.


----------



## MySchizoBuddy (Feb 27, 2012)

The Seasonic Platinum isn't Erp Lot 6 compliant this Enermax Platinum is compliant


----------



## crmaris (Feb 27, 2012)

according to my tests the Seasonic P1000 is ErP Lot 6 compliant 

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Seasonic/P1000/5.html


----------



## poorya_lion (Mar 3, 2012)

@ crmaris , Man I love the review !!! Great methodology .
Guys don't rely on 80Plus . It has many bugs.
Enermax is so good , but just because of huge amount of advertising which comes to users , make them believe that Enermax is the best.


----------



## Barney (Aug 12, 2015)

EVERMAX said:


> *Enermax Platimax 1500W is only 230V Edition!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a start, the UK has AC 240 volts, so that is incorrect.
Secondly, since it achieves it's platinum efficiency (OK only at 240V) it is a platinum PSU for all 240v markets. Since it is only being sold in 240v countries, it does not matter. Methinks you are just jealous. 
Thirdly, since I picked up a brand new one of these on special for $150 Australian (US$110), it is the best piece of kit in my PC - value for money.
It is as quiet as a mouse, I have a overclocked i7 with 2x overclocked 290x's and overclocked RAM with everything watercooled and plenty of fans and other gadgets. So it is working at about 50% load - it's peak efficiency. Also quite efficient when not under any load (idling, checking emails, etc). Which is perfect for my needs.
Plus it will not only fit normal ATX cases, but because of it's size, I had it fitted into a mini itx case for a little while. Try doing that with other high output PSU's. It means I only need one PSU to fit a lot of different situations.
Very well rounded product for the price!
Great job Enermax.


----------



## Barney (Aug 12, 2015)

Frick said:


> Why would that be a better idea? Also Enermax gets high scores everywhere, so I don't really see why people are complaining.


I think that they are just jealous of the fact that we use a more efficient voltage than they do. So they look instead to complain and defame.  Just look what the US did to pints and gallons, if you get a pint in Australia, England or any other non American influenced country, the pints and gallons are significantly larger. No wonder they are upset, less beer in the glass.


----------



## zenstrive (Feb 7, 2018)

I am sorry if I resurrect old thread, but can this PSU be used in a threadripper system? it has low price for its capacity.


----------

